# Sand monitors in Alice Springs going the biff (abc news)



## RoryBreaker (Jan 21, 2015)

One of the better photograph series in a news article.

http://www.abc.net.au/local/photos/...?site=&xml=4162230-mediarss.xml#bigpicturepos


----------



## Umbral (Jan 21, 2015)

Mean while Janet the Sand monitor decided that Bruce and Larry were too immature for her and snuck off into the bushes with Shaun. He may be slightly effeminate but would provide a stable environment for their children.

There are some great pics there, would be a sight to see.


----------



## Wally (Jan 21, 2015)

That is a nice set of images.


----------

